# Where do you get large amounts of cork bark, bog wood, logs etc for vivariums?



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Guys.
Was wandering where those of you with shops etc buy the logs and cork bark and all that, its pretty expensive in the specific reptile shops and Don't recall seeing it in exo terra/zoo med etc catologues when we looked.

Anyway have a hole bunch of vivs to be kitting out soon and could prolly need enough to warrant a wholesale delivery but not sure.
Assumin its about half price what would usually be in the shops and obviously wanting to give as little trade as possible to our local rep shop I wandered if anyone knew a merchant or anything.

Cheers guys.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

For logs and things like that I go to my local tree surgeons and ask for a sack of them after they have finished a job.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

talltom69 said:


> For logs and things like that I go to my local tree surgeons and ask for a sack of them after they have finished a job.


Good idea, never thought of that !!! :no1:

They usually charge?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

anywhere else? like a wholesaler?
shop keepers.. do you get them from the rep wholesalers or elsehwere?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The eBay seller PETZ-A-HUT has 50kg bales of cork bark for sale, £323.75 each and probably more than you need, but you could buy a bale and take what you want then sell the rest on at a profit!
Or get a bunch of people together and share a bale between you?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks dude.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I use several wholesalers.. but typically speaking unless you actually have a shop or at least a business account of some sort they will not be willing to deal with you.

Any reptile wholesaler should stock a range of sandblasted branches, bulk cork bark that can be cut down, and also the zoo med range has branches in it.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeh I realise the reptile wholesalers would be unlikely to yeh.
I figured maybe you get some of the cork etc elsewhere from ppl who might.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I would have been happy to help with a bulk order but you're miles away from me and adding postage probably makes it not worth it anyway.


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I can get cork bark tube and flater peices by the kilo, branches, grape vine etc...

Pm me for more info


----------

